# The Official 1/19 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 19, 2005)

Got a nice little clipper going by today. It may not amount to much, but these threads get everybody psyched, so have at it....
 :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 19, 2005)

Started snowing lightly in Boston at 4.00 pm.
And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## teachski (Jan 19, 2005)

Close to 2 " in the Worcester Hills at 6PM.  I'll let you know.


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2005)

About 2" in Hunter...
Snowguns blasting out there somewhere... I can hear them..


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2005)

A solid 2" of very light and crystalline snow. We may get another inch or so. Every little bit helps...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 3.5" of fine powder in my backyard, the stuff is so light you can sweep it away with a broom. It's still snowing so maybe we will wind up with 4". My neighbor was just out snowmobiling on the private road  in our community while I was shoveling my driveway. We had about 3" on monday, so about 6-7" has fallen since the weekend. It would be better off falling in ski country where it is needed.


----------



## swade2469 (Jan 19, 2005)

Got about 2" here in Exeter, NH (seacoast) looks to have really filled in nicely around the resorts up here.  They said a low formed off the coast a tad lower than they expected, so might get a bit more than previously thought, lets hop this holds true this weekend! :beer:


----------



## beswift (Jan 19, 2005)

There was a fine snow falling on Killington when I left at 3 today.  It snowed either finely and lightly or wet and  sloppy the whole trip back to Cape Cod.  Boston was the sloppiest.  I have an added inch or two here in Falmouth.  It should add to the cross-country conditions.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 19, 2005)

Light snow when I left Magic this PM.  Coming down pretty good when I stopped at my parents in So. NH for dinner.  ABout 2" of super light fluff on the ground when I got home.

More snow please!


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 20, 2005)

2-3 inches of light fluffy stuff here just east of Worcester.  Blue skies and a beautiful day to hit the slopes.........unfortunately, I'll be in the office.....


----------



## swade2469 (Jan 20, 2005)

You're not the only one at the office on this perfect day of only wam temps for the next few days with fresh snow on the mountains ughhhh  errrr  ahhh!


----------



## KingM (Jan 20, 2005)

We got 2-3 inches here in the Mad River Valley with 4-5 reported in the mountains (extrapolating based on their early morning snow report with an extra inch or so since they sent it out).

It's not a huge amount, but if we can pick up another couple of inches during each of these snow events over the next several days it will help a lot. See my MRG report for more details.


----------



## beswift (Jan 20, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> We got 2-3 inches here in the Mad River Valley with 4-5 reported in the mountains (extrapolating based on their early morning snow report with an extra inch or so since they sent it out).
> 
> It's not a huge amount, but if we can pick up another couple of inches during each of these snow events over the next several days it will help a lot. See my MRG report for more details.


  Awe, does than mean that it isn't going to be *hairy* in the woods anymore?


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> 2-3 inches of light fluffy stuff here just east of Worcester.  Blue skies and a beautiful day to hit the slopes.........unfortunately, I'll be in the office.....





			
				swade2469 said:
			
		

> You're not the only one at the office on this perfect day of only wam temps for the next few days with fresh snow on the mountains ughhhh errrr ahhh!


I'll echo those sentiments...can't play hooky today and can't head out after work tonight.    :x


----------

